# Motorized projector lift



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to have my projector 24" from the ceiling, so the projected image clears a 72" ceiling fan in my den. To achieve this, I first designed a drop down box to put the projector in. When I went in the attic to start the install I realized the main air condition duct is dead center over where I needed the box to be. So, scrap that idea and back to the drawing board. My new design has the projector at ceiling height until I want to use it. Then a two button remote is used to drop it the 24 inches via a linear actuator.

Here are the parts ready to install.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I used part of an old Da-lite universal projector mount and my buddy Dave, fabricator extraordinaire, CNC machined an adapter for the linear actuator. It is powered by a 12 volt supply I got on Ebay. Originally intended to power CCT cameras. I will add a RF remote to trigger the actuator down and back up again.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice! Post some pics when it's done and in. 

Bryan


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

bpape said:


> Nice! Post some pics when it's done and in.
> 
> Bryan


I will post pictures and a video of the process and outcome. I will be working on this today between waiting on my sick wife who has strep and our grandson who is spending the day here.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicely done, & sorry to hear about your wife feeling under the weather. Strep can really wipe you out. Contagious X 24 hr's after start of Abx. We hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is the basic actuator mount with the controller. Once in the attic it will be cross braced with 2x4's and square drive stainless screws.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is the projector in the down position.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks awesome! :T BTW consider yourself extremely lucky to have a friend with CNC machining access... I am jealous!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

BD55 said:


> Looks awesome! :T BTW consider yourself extremely lucky to have a friend with CNC machining access... I am jealous!


I'm very lucky that his love of robotics had him install a $25K CNC machine in his garage. Also, a lathe and a metal brake. He also built three CNC lasers with different gases and power levels. It is wicked to watch a laser you can not see cut 2" material. Then one with the light touch to take a photograph and burn it into wood.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got to play with CNC laser beds in school and loved it. There are so many applications in the DIY world you definitely can't beat having something like that. Then for the real heavy lifting, a CNC mill and lathe. Sounds like he's got all the bases covered. Again, I am very jealous! Looking forward to the final install of your lift build!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very cool Luther! Looking forward to the end result!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a very nifty design! :T Never seen it done that way before..


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Install complete and working great.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> Install complete and working great.


Really nice job Luther - and that is a fantastic picture!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is awesome! Nice work :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Really nice job Luther - and that is a fantastic picture!


And that is with the lamp power in Eco mode.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nice install and looks like a great result!

Bryan


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

That's extremely cool. It's also nice to see someone with a ceiling fan in their theater room, I love a good ceiling fan.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

MrAngles said:


> That's extremely cool. It's also nice to see someone with a ceiling fan in their theater room, I love a good ceiling fan.


Not just a ceiling fan but a 72" ceiling fan. My room is a multi-purpose den/home theater. I dream of the day I can add on a stand alone home theater room. That is when I go BIG.


----------

